# Q & A with Dave Palumbo



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2010)

*Q & A with Dave Palumbo: October 23, 2010  	*


*Q:* Dave, I have a few questions for you. I did your diet last year with very good results but I dont think its something I can do long term. I want to get lean 9-10%BF and stay there year round. I have an endomorph body type and have a hard time getting/staying lean. If I were to do your diet again, and then switch to a still very clean diet that allows more carbs, (but still limited amounts) am I going to rebound to a higher bodyfat?

I know you recommend low intensity cardio for your diet, but some of the training I do (MMA) is very high intensity. Is this going to hurt me while on your diet?

Lastly, would you say that a Keto diet (yours) ion your opinion is the best type of diet for an endomorph?

*DP:* I have to honestly say that if you're an endomorph, my diet is absolutely your best choice. Being an endomorph usually means that you product too much insulin and/or are insulin resistant. Cutting carbs will increase insulin sensitivity and will decrease insulin production. Less insulin means less fat storage. You'll be hormonally priming your body for optimal fat burning (low insulin, high growth hormone)

Once you get to the desired bodyweight you're looking for, keep the high protein/moderate fat approach but gradually add carbs back into the diet on top of the protein/fat until you find the optimal level to fuel your body; yet not store bodyfat. You'll find that level at around 150-250g per day.

When doing any kind of cardio to BURN FAT on this diet, keep it low intensity. However, if you do some MMA training a few days per week, you'll still be fine on this diet. Just limit your weight training on those days and remember to eat 45 to 60 min before your MMA workout.

*Q:* Dave on your diet should you supplement fiber tabs, or what supplements would you recommend from a health store to aid in the diet, as well as avoid (creatine, Glutamine and bcaa)? They are already in my protein powder which I purchased PHD Pharma Whey, not sure if you've heard of it? Also someone in a forum recommended a supplement which would make me shit more.

*DP:* You should really ingest a fiber supplement whether your dieting on my diet or not. Consumption of soluble and insoluble fiber is an important part of every daily eating regimen. I recommend taking a fiber supplement since psyllium is gram for gram a much more potent fiber product that anything you can possibly get from foods. I make a great fiber duel fiber product called FIBERLYZE which contains soluble and insoluble fiber in a great tasting formula. Give it a try. SPECIES Nutrition - Shop Direct: FIBERLYZE

Is Creatine, glutamine and BCAAs necessary on my diet? Absolutely NOT......however, will they hinder the diet from working? No. Will they possibly enhance your workout; they might. Just beware of extra calories from certain powders on the market.

*Q:* Hi Dave i am a student and therefore I am cannot afford some of the things on your cutting diet, however I am sticking to it to the point the last few days, can you give your thoughts on my substitutes please. I am using regular eggs for breakfast, for peanut butter i can't afford the organic stuff and am using the basic supermarket which is 3 times cheaper for 100 gram contains 12 g carb of which sugar 6.3, starch 5.7 (ingredients roasted peanuts 87%, rapseed oil, sugar, palm oil salt)...can I use this, the organic one had 3.7 sugar so not to different or just use oilive oil instead or almonds?

*DP:* Regular eggs are fine on the diet. However, regular peanutbutter is not. "Sugar" is not an acceptable ingredient. Buy SMUCKERS ALL NATURAL PB (chunky or creamy). The only ingredients are peanuts and salt.

*Q:* I am also using whey protein from PHD pharma whey nutrition, cheaper than isolate and i am using extra lean mince beef cooked in a Wok with olive oil for fatty meal. I would really appreciate your help and thoughts here, really worry about that PB and if will alter my fat loss?

*DP:* The PHD Pharma Whey is not a pure isolate; it's a blend of isolate and concentrate. It's not the highest quality whey out there; however, I'm sure you can make it work with the diet. It doesn't have an excessive amount of carbs (lactose). Personally, I'm lactose intolerant and I prefer to use the highest quality products in my body so I always stick with a whey isolate. If you have the same concerns as me, check out my 100% Pure Whey Isolate, ISOLYZE (Vanilla Peanut butter flavor is insane!)

*Q:* I weigh about 195 pounds with ~23% BF and am following your keto-diet. Could you please clarify the following doubts:

1.) Being an average guy with lot of body fat, do I need to go as heavy as 300 gms of protein?

2.) I lift weights alternate day (M/W/F) followed by 45 mins of cardio (130 bpm) and on non-lifting days (Tu/Th/Sat) I train abs followed by 45 mins of cardio. I do Full Body routine involving barbell/dumbbell movements and keep the rest periods fairly short. So towards the end of the lifting my heart rate goes really high and i sweat a lot. I was wondering if it's ok to lift with short rest duration while on keto diet?

3.) I only consume chicken among the animal protein. Is it ok to have chicken leg (with skin) as a "high fat" meal?

*DP:* You can probably get away with 250g protein per day.

As far as doing a high intensity weight training session while on my low carb diet, that's fine. Just make sure the cardio is done at lower intensity. Remember 130bpm heart rate is the highest it should be. 100-120bpm is probably fine.

Chicken is fine as a protein source while dieting. And chicken legs are probably okay if you want to consider them the "fatty" protein meal.

*Q:* I have three questions.

1.) I always have high blood pressure in cycle, which drugs you recommend to lower the pressure.? I was thinking to stay always from higher test doses and cycle the deca, Eq and leave the test at 500 only.

2.) Also, what do you think of slin pin to inject Test?

3.) I'm following you offseason diet and think to replace all my carbs in your diet with fruits, so what your opinion bro....

*DP: * 1.) If your blood pressure is high you should be taking an ACE inhibitor drug such as ramipril 5mg per day. If that doesn't lower it, you should talk to your doctor because you might need something stronger.

2.) it's hard to inject testosterone through an insulin pin although I have a friend who loves to do it that way. He actually pulls the plunger out of the back of the syringe, loads the stuff in there using a bigger (drawing syringe), then he craftily works the plungers into the back of the insulin syringe and injects it into various bodyparts. Make sure you inject in a bodypart that's lean enough to ensure that it goes into the muscle (and not under the skin or into the fat.

*Q:* Dave, 5 quick questions!

1.) If one gets too fat during offseason , do you recommend just lowering the carbs and keep going till a contest prep comes along or do you recommend losing the extra weight then going right back to bulk , or maybe a quick 2-3 weeks blitzkrieg fat loss ?

2.) What PCT do you recommend for a 10 weeks 500mg test e first timer.

3.) What steroids would you use if you were preparing for a contest and the next day you would have a job piss test for drugs?(working on a multinational company) . Test propionate until 2 weeks out , then what are some options?

4.) If I access to HGH , should i start it after my first cycle and use it with clenbuterol during my "off times" as an anticatabolic agent with small doses ( 2ui/day) or just wait until i get some cycling experience and start later?. (in my 20s).

5.) Do you believe in to much sex = less gains? (5-10 ejaculations per day... yup i know..)

I OFFICIALLY SELL MY SOUL TO DAVE PALUMBO!

*DP: * 1.) If you start gaining too much unwanted bodyfat during your offseason bulk up, cut carbs back till you find a comfortable daily amount where you're not longer adding the UNWANTED pounds. Some people can handle more carbs than others. I was always able to pound carbs and stay lean. I know guys who eat 200g per day and get fat.

2.) PCT is always pretty standard-2000IU HCG every 3 days for 5-7 shots........then follow with 100mg CLOMID per day for 2-3 weeks...... Run an anti-aromatase such as ARIMIDEX (1/2mg per day) during the entire PCT.

3.) If you're being urine tested for anabolic steroids the day after your contest, I'd probably stay away from anything long acting such as DECA or EQ. I'd go down to ORALS such as anavar, dbol, and winstrol at 4 weeks out. Then, at 2 weeks out stop all anabolics.

4.) GH can be used during a cycle or after a cycle or both times. It might be good to use that if you're gonna get drug tested since it's undetectable.

5.) Having sex or orgasms for that matter have nothing to do with muscular gains.

*Q:* Hi Dave. I followed your keto diet for 16 weeks and want to start a mass gaining diet now. The problem is that i gain fat very quickly so i decided to increase the carbs gradually back on the diet. What do you think about this strategy? Thank you very much!

*DP:* As I noted above, it's a very wise strategy. First start with 6 meals of protein/fat and add 35g carbs to the first 5 meals. If you look good with that and are staying relatively lean, up carbs 10g per meal, ect...

*Q:* I am just curious, after viewing a thread where they show photos of you when you were competing, how did you manage to go around and take care of your everyday routines while being that huge? Did you ever find it uncomfortable or feel certain things like shortness of breath, having trouble running or moving around? Do you miss being that big?

*DP:* Walking up stairs and tying my shoes at 300+lbs was not fun. However, at that time in my life, I had a supplement contract with Dr Connelly at Met-Rx and I really didn't have to do a whole lot other than train, eat, and sleep. My lifestyle was very conducive to being BIG! If I had to go to work at the railroad, if I mowed lawns all day, or if I had to put on a suit and go into an office, I might have had a problem.

How much Novadex XT pills would you use a day on a 500mg test e cycle for anti-estrogenic effects? (GYNO PRONE),

*DP:* GASPARI's NOVEDEX XT is pretty potent at inhibiting testosterone to estrogen production. 2-4 pills per day is plenty. The only problem with this advice is that I heard that GASPARI had to pull this product off the market recently because of the government crackdown on aromatase inhibitors. It's a shame since that was the last good one left on the market.

*Q:* When squatting how far up should one go? I've seen some guys who keep their knees and hips unlocked (almost like a piston) others who come up to a standing position but do not lockout the knees (knees loose). I was hoping to hear your take on this, thanks!

*DP:* I'm a big believer in going all the way up and all the way down. But that's because that's what worked best for my legs. I've noticed that for guys with longer legs, full range reps is much more important. For some of the short guys (such as Branch Warren, and Lee Priest), they can get away with shorter range, continuous, reps and still have gigantic legs. You must design your leg training protocols according to the biomechanics of your physique. There's no one correct answer.


----------



## alexis12345 (Oct 24, 2010)

The keto diet is really effective. Thanks.
And also, the last question "When squatting how far up should one go?" is exactly what I was searching for. Glad I got a good answer.


----------

